# Another exotic for sale



## cjpossum (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there any one from the department looking at these sites?:evil:

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/1027826.html


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 2, 2008)

cjpossum said:


> Is there any one from the department looking at these sites?:evil:
> 
> http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/1027826.html


 if they do, they they are wisely keeping quiet about it


----------



## timpye1 (Nov 2, 2008)

it says the seller is from wales... but why put it on an aussie site?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

Idiots these days.


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 2, 2008)

timpye1 said:


> it says the seller is from wales... but why put it on an aussie site?


I was gonna say the same thing....


----------



## Australis (Nov 2, 2008)

Theres an APS member DEC.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 2, 2008)

timpye1 said:


> it says the seller is from wales... but why put it on an aussie site?



in the New South area? lol

im buying one!! she said i just have to pay the freight! they're FREE!!!!

rofl rofl rofl....


----------



## dragozz (Nov 2, 2008)

in this case its a scam, this same person is trying to post up parrot eggs for sale, free to good home birds, rare species for a cheap price....... of course all these will be sent to you once you give them all your details and pay. lol so these animals don't actually exist... nothing to worry about.


----------



## funcouple (Nov 2, 2008)

id tell everyone to stay right away. i think you may find that it another scam. there was a scam just a few days ago on petlink with geckos. that ad was from a steven jones. i think this new ad from kelly jones is just alittle suss.


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 2, 2008)

isnt there somway to get these scammers banned???


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 2, 2008)

I found a past ad from the guy that ripped me off, its the same email address.

Dont spose anyone replied to him when he was wanting these..


Posted by *christopher69* (picton) on 9-Apr-08 07:52 AM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email *[email protected]* several females wanted for my males. would be prepared to swap a male for female but prefer to buy as i'm attached to the boys i've got.


----------

